# Heifer Infertility



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Genetic Screening.......From DTN so this article could leave quickly, but it is a very interesting read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=70452&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDBA


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Mike. I had heard of free-martin heifers being born as a twin with bull but not infertile heifer in a single birth


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this Mike.

All mammals share both male and female chromosomes. We can see that in humans. What is neat about this research is the discovery of the Y chromosome in cows/heifers being where it does not belong.



> Using this technology she said it is possible to find portions of the Y chromosome where they don't belong -- on female DNA.


This could really open some doors in selecting heifers and even culling cows. I am not a scientist but I wonder if a misplaced Y chromosome might have an effect on cows that do not breed back as quickly as we like?

I recently read an article where a rancher in the mid west discussed his decision not to buy AI heifers. His concern is that giving a shot of lute to bring them in season could be masking a natural inability to concieve. He wanted to retain heifers from cows that were naturally fertile. He did not AI, had bulls with his cows. He said he did not have time to go around giving shots to bring a cow into heat.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmmm... guess I'm late to the party-- your link above goes to a story about "peak cattle numbers and prices" and stuff like that...

I just love how these idiot economists predict we'll add 600,000 head in 2016, another 600,000 head in 2017, and 400,000 head in 2018... Like it's a done deal or as simple as flipping a switch and turning on a machine...

I wonder if they ever stop to figure out WHY cattle prices have gotten as high as they have??? This tiny little thing that apparently doesn't register on their radar called WEATHER... There's been a constant "rolling drought" in various areas of the US for the last decade or more... SEVERE drought that basically caused near depopulation of the cattle herds across entire regions... first in the Southeast, then in southern Texas, then the Great Plains, the upper Midwest, then Colorado and North Texas, then out in the far West, etc. etc. etc... One region would basically sell out and as soon as they started getting back on their feet, another region would burn up and have to sell out... Meanwhile the market geniuses were in panic mode printing stories about "how the cattle markets are signaling to increase herd size!" and all this rubbish... kinda hard to do when SOMEBODY is getting knocked flat EVERY year... increases in one area were offset by drought-induced culling, sell-out, and death in another region...

And these idiots act like it's all clear sailing and we'll just "magically" resume herd building as the price dwindles... But yet they can't figure out why "the 7 year cattle cycle is broken" and we haven't been in the old "3.5 years of good prices, 3.5 years in the toilet" mentality.

Lower prices SHOULD mean, to the cattleman, DON'T ADD ANY FRIGGIN' CATTLE! Keep the herd size where it is, heck cull it down a bit... reduced feed bills and more stockpiled forage, or letting the land rest some by being "understocked" is NOT a bad thing! (despite what the stupid "traders" and economists tell us).

Oh well... Later! OL J R


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

For my operation low prices mean add cattle. We run cow/calf and in years of higher prices we sell some of the heifers and cull more aggressively. When the prices are low we keep all the heifers and keep the older cows that we think we can get another calf out of. It all depends on your operation and I'm not saying you're wrong Luke just trying to explain why you would expand the herd.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Growing pains said:


> For my operation low prices mean add cattle. We run cow/calf and in years of higher prices we sell some of the heifers and cull more aggressively. When the prices are low we keep all the heifers and keep the older cows that we think we can get another calf out of. It all depends on your operation and I'm not saying you're wrong Luke just trying to explain why you would expand the herd.


Buy low and sell high-that is a solid business plan.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dad always says "you can't get a calf out of a heifer you sold"

Last couple years I culled pretty hard, as grinder cows were worth more than the calf they might have birthed. Oldest cows I have now are 6 years old.

Now I'm back in expand mode as heifers are in the ballpark of being a pretty good deal. Planning on going to a few purebred auctions in the next couple of weeks. Gonna spend some of the cash I made last couple years selling high priced beef. Pretty close to a 2 for 1 deal if I get em bought right.


----------

